# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Mazafo´s workbook

## Mazafoz

*Background*
Ok im 21 years old, and i know a bit about LD, in fact some years ago i had 1, but i cant remember why i didnt practice anymore :Big laugh: , well, the dream was normal until my mind said, this is a dream! and snap!, i could control dream but all my vision was very blurry, i summoned a person and eat at mcdonald because i wanted to know how food taste in dreams (they taste the same).

So, i want to LD again, like A LOT , right now im readir Laberge EWOLD, and doing some MILD techniques. Im having a DJ with several entries in it, but the last 3 days i cant remember any dream at all, and i feel a bit frustated :C i hope you guys can help me with this. 

Im doing the Self-Awareness and Self criticize (i cant remember the name) techniques i have 2 or 3 days in it, plus RC

Obviosuly i want to LD a lot, and control my dreams and improve my dream recal. Thanks for the Forum its awesome it has a lot of information ::chuckle::

----------


## Mazafoz

My dream last night was a bit short and weird, i was playing a game like Badland, but instead of a bird it was a fetus ._. or a baby and i was speaking portugese with my superior. i cant recall anything beyond that :C

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome to the DILD workbooks Mazafo! Don't stress when recall dips, it happens to the best of them. FryingMan compiled his recall tips in this post:
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2144901

Other than that it sounds like you are off to a good start reading Laberge and starting your practices. Let us know if you have any questions.

----------


## Mazafoz

Ok thnks for the guide i´ll look it, and btw can i post here my dreams everynight? with techniques and methods used so you guys (everybody) can help,

----------


## Mazafoz

Its Mazafoz* jahaha, well my dream last night:

- I found myself inside a bus (I use public transportation A LOT) and stops rightaway, and i saym not this again! and it ends :C

----------


## Mazafoz

i didn´t dream anything or cant remember anything. why this happen? if any can help me

----------


## Mazafoz

Yesterday i make some chammomile tea to sleep better, i relaxed with the 61 points technique described i LaBerge EWOLD, and repeating my mantra i lucid dream 
1- Chinese dream. Soemthing about China conquering the world, and i was with Butters and Nelson. Theyre speaking somethng about a town that doesnt have any money someone was leaving, in summer to get a job and get money. PD: Obviously non lucid.
2- I was with my girlfriend and i was showing her some fight movements (lel), and a new politician in my country. Thats it.

Im getting a bit frustated :C , how can i being aware of my dream if my dreams are 10s long or less :/ my

----------


## fogelbise

> Ok thnks for the guide i´ll look it, and btw can i post here my dreams everynight? with techniques and methods used so you guys (everybody) can help,



Absolutely.





> Its Mazafoz* jahaha



I was going by your workbook title: "Mazafo´s workbook"





> i didn´t dream anything or cant remember anything. why this happen? if any can help me



Don't stress, recall can be off and on and more so in the beginning.





> Im getting a bit frustated :C , how can i being aware of my dream if my dreams are 10s long or less :/ my



They are definitely longerremembering the earlier parts is the challenge at times. Did you ever check out that link on dream recall above? 

If you like the help that you get here or anywhere on the site, don't forget to hit the like button.

----------


## FryingMan

Fogelbise has given excellent advice (including the link to my recall tips  :tongue2: …seriously, read through that post, several times).    The main ingredients to building great recall are:

* consistency: reach for recall every single time you find yourself awake after having been asleep.  *Every time*.   Do not give up, take "recall vacations," etc.

* strong desire: you have to really want it, recalling dreams should be really important to you.  Set intention at night before bed, "I remember my dreams…I remember my dreams…"

* proper mental state and sleep conditions.   Cultivate a happy, positive attitude.  Patience is part of this.  Do not get frustrated when you don't recall dreams, just keep on practicing, know that the memories will start coming.   Get enough sleep, and maintain a regular sleep schedule.    Preferably, make sure your room is dark and quiet.   If it can't be then use a sleep mask and/or earplugs.

* spending enough time on recall: it can take 15 minutes or more sometimes of lying quietly for "lost" dream memories to resurface, you need to judge this for yourself once you get more experienced at it.

Recall fluctuates up and down normally over time, if you hit a low period it doesn't mean your recall is "gone," it just means you're that much closer to another "high" period again!

----------


## Mazafoz

I havent update in a while so in mi  DJ (i dont know how to put DJ entries here) theres 2 dreams more, i have noticed that the duration of my dreams are increansing, the first one last like 40s, and the second one like 2 minutes, so thats some progress! a week before my dreams lasts 10s top.
So thanks for your tips FryingMan,and yes ihave read like a dozen times your post, its awesome.!

----------


## tblanco

It's pretty cool how you can esimate how long your dreams are. For me, things happen but i don't really have a good sense of duration.

----------


## FryingMan

You can create a DJ entry in several different ways, one of the easiest ones is to just click the "Copy to DJ" button on the bottom left of every post you see here on the forum (and edit the subject and contents), another is to go to the "Dream Journals" section (button at the top left of every page) and "+ Create DJ Entry" button on the right side of the page.

That's great that recall is on the rise!   Keep up your focus and effort, be very consistent every time you wake up to reach for dream memories, and your recall will build and build!

----------


## Mazafoz

My neighborhood and Abduction - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views i mind like put my Dj entries link here in a post, anyway that link is my DJ entry. 

PD: Lol i did it.

----------


## tblanco

i was doing the DJ first and posting the link here... now i think I'll do the copy to DJ thing. That's awesome.

----------


## FryingMan

One thing I like to do on a daily basis is post the one-sentence summaries of my dreams to the one-sentence summary thread (sometimes my sentences run-on a bit  ::D: ) here:

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...-sentence.html

Then I use that post and "copy to DJ" and fill in the details on the full DJ.   I'll then sometimes edit the one-sentence summary with the link to the full DJ.

Although, note that you can get to any user's DJ just by clicking on their username on a post to the left and select "View DJ entries".

An example from my night last night (it was a good night!): http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...ml#post2161711

----------


## tblanco

> One thing I like to do on a daily basis is post the one-sentence summaries of my dreams to the one-sentence summary thread (sometimes my sentences run-on a bit ) here:
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...-sentence.html
> 
> Then I use that post and "copy to DJ" and fill in the details on the full DJ.   I'll then sometimes edit the one-sentence summary with the link to the full DJ.
> 
> Although, note that you can get to any user's DJ just by clicking on their username on a post to the left and select "View DJ entries".
> 
> An example from my night last night (it was a good night!): http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...ml#post2161711



Holy shit, your recall is on POINT!

----------


## FryingMan

> Holy shit, your recall is on POINT!



Thanks.   I've worked on my recall very consistently/diligently, and I've arranged my life so that I don't have to rush anywhere in the mornings most days, that makes a difference.

----------


## Mazafoz

Well i wake up but didnt remember anything about my dream and the alarm was ringing. I turn it off and try to focus (And not to sleep) and finally a short memory about my dreams comes and write it. Anyway Here it is My boss - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Well in 2 days ill achieve my first goal since i start, recall at least 1 dream per day in a week, right now im on a 5 days streak recalling.
Then move to another goal, increasing MILD technique and have a LD

----------


## Mazafoz

Yesterday i was too tired and didnt recall any dream, its that normal?. 
Thanks to all of you for answering my questions

----------


## FryingMan

Absolutely, being tired is one of the main reasons for reduced or no recall, along with feeling stressed/anxiety.     Being calm, happy, and well-rested usually results in better dreaming.

----------


## Mazafoz

Hmmm k!, btw, i saw your awesome Links and theyre awesome indeed thanks. I feel more relaxed about it, and disciplined in the MILD technique.

----------


## FryingMan

Glad you liked the links, there is so much information on this site it's important to have a "one stop shopping" list for the posts that really resonate and get to the heart of the matter.    Keep it up, MILD is a very powerful path to lucidity!

----------


## Mazafoz

Finally Yesterday i had my very first LD since 5 years ago. Heres the link1st LD since 5 years - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

So the thing is, that when the LD finish, i didnt write it right away, i just slept because i was too tired, and when i wake up it almost fades away i had to do some memory to recall it, but im still missing great part of the dream, now i want to work on my recall. Whats the point on LD if you cant remember?. 

I enjoyed the experience and cant wait to LD again!, so thanks you guys for this. I have some questions:
- In the dream it was too bright and felt real, but i feel that my conscious is at 70%, what can i do with this? i felt that a part was missing and the dream was blurry or with blackouts. 
- What is that couple (DJ entry)

----------


## FryingMan

Congrats!   As always the recipe for great dreaming (lucid or non-lucid) is:

* work on building awareness, paying attention/mindfulness, and memory during the day

* work on recall by reaching for dreaming memories every time you find yourself awake.

* plan some stability rituals for when you get lucid: engaging with the dream environment (touch, smell, listen, eat, use all the senses), really looking around, and slowing down instead of running off immediately upon getting lucid.   Remind yourself of goals, and keep your mind balanced between continuing to realize that you're dreaming, and on the dream itself.    This is where waking awareness practice really helps, as does sitting meditation practice, which builds focus and the ability to concentrate calmly for long periods of time.

And realize that the dream state and dreams are  different than waking life.   The attraction to me is that they are quite different.

----------


## Mazafoz

Now im going to practice for a better LD quality and quantity, yes im aware awareness and recall are the key for LD. Thanks.
What are those DC couple?

----------


## FryingMan

> What are those DC couple?



Eh?

----------


## Mazafoz

Sorry, in my LD, theres a couple that said to me how to fly, what to do, and how to.

----------


## Mazafoz

well, yesterday i had a drema where i was the avatar and summoned aang and toph. Non - lucid of course, i think that doing the MILD technique is no guarantee that you will become lucid. You have to work everyday to increase your chance to become lucid.

----------


## tblanco

I would love to do some air bending in an LD. That would be super fun. Or click into that Avatar state and meet all the ancestors.

----------


## Mazafoz

Well actually thats 1 of my goals, but i want to do it lucid state, not non - lucid so doesnt count. Persecution - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


Also, fight against darth vader, exar kun and other powerful lords siths, avatar state with aang, chat with goku, conjure a patronum, summon a boggart. That are some of my goals, but right now im increasing my recall and number of LD.

PD: Air bending its awesome but i prefer earth bending

----------


## Mazafoz

Yesterday i didnt dream anything i think that i was too tired. Last time that this happen i had a LD, so, im over excited about tonight ;D

----------


## Mazafoz

Didnt dream anything too, im losing focus on my ADA, i have to recocentrate again

----------


## Mazafoz

Sorry guys i have been busy all this time, so here it is
3 days 2 dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 dreams in 3 days.

----------


## Mazafoz

I have a question guys;
So in my only LD i remember that i was already Lucid, isnt that WILD?, because my routine before sleep is
- meditate and dont think about problems
- relax my body
- focus on my breath
- say my mantra and think about it
- drink a tea an hour before 

i thought that was MILD, but in MILD i have to get lucid inside the dream, not at the beginning.

----------


## FryingMan

> I have a question guys;
> So in my only LD i remember that i was already Lucid, isnt that WILD?, because my routine before sleep is
> - meditate and dont think about problems
> - relax my body
> - focus on my breath
> - say my mantra and think about it
> - drink a tea an hour before 
> 
> i thought that was MILD, but in MILD i have to get lucid inside the dream, not at the beginning.



I wouldn't worry too much about labeling dreaming experiences.  "Was it a MILD?   Was it a WILD?  A False awakening (FA)? A DEILD?   Etc?".

MILD is a specific technique of visualizing a dream you just woke from and seeing yourself recognizing that it's a dream, and getting lucid in the dream, doing this over and over until you fall asleep.  Of course it is not a guarantee, there is no guarantee of lucidity.  Dreaming is not like math or cooking where you follow a recipe correctly and you get a guaranteed result.

There is "daytime MILD" where you do the same sort of visualization during the day instead of at night in between dreams.

WILD is where you fall asleep while maintaining some waking awareness and enter the dream already lucid.   Sounds great in theory ("lucid dreaming on command!"), but our minds are built to lose consciousness when we fall asleep, and overcoming this "natural rule" can take a lot of time and practice and experimentation.

I've had some "start of dream DILDs" where I was lucid from the very beginning of the dream starting to form.  Some people call these WILDs, but a true WILD is where you never lose consciousness or experience any form of discontinuity.    Sageous thinks the great majority of what people claim as WILDs are actually start-of-dream DILDs.

But again, don't worry so much about the labels.    Focus on the fundamentals (awareness, memory, dream recall), stay consistent and dedicated, never quit, and your dreaming will just keep getting better and better!

----------


## Mazafoz

thanks frying man, now i can see my problem. When i had my 1st LD i drop some techniques that increase my awareness (random item lists, awareness and intentions). I dont know why

----------


## Mazafoz

Several ones- - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I have noticed an increasing level onnumbers of dreams since i read here that if i recalled all my day before bed i can increase my vividness.

----------


## FryingMan

Yes!  Congrats.   You can't remember something you don't pay attention to!   So learn to pay attention to life while awake, then you'll start paying attention to life while dreaming, and start remembering dreams even better.

----------

